# Windows 98 won't connect to internet



## Omus_nk (Feb 8, 2008)

I have two machines running windows 98 that cannot connect to DSL through the office's LAN. There are three machines with windows xp on the LAN that connect fine.
I have tried updating/reinstalling ethernet card drivers.
What else should I try? I would be very greatful for any input. Thanks.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Run this winsock fix:

http://downloads.subratam.org/WinsockFix.zip

Download, unzip and launch.

Run by clicking the FIX button.

Reboot when finished and test.

Zee


----------

